# Suits



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

We'll see how this works out when she pays my VISA.
$899 at MensWarehouse.

These two new suits will last me 10 years.

I don't ask how much her haircuts/foils cost.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Just don't let her find that BOGO promotion you missed out on because you did not wait an extra day for their big fall sale. 










Happens to me every time!

Badsanta


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

In two years the suits you purchased will probably be out of style. :surprise:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I disagree yeswecan. A classic 3-button suit with a moderate lapel and a flat front trouser will easily be considered stylish for 10 years. Much like a woman's peacoat. Classics are just that. One can certainly be on the cutting edge by playing around with a tab collar or cuffed pant, etc. but a good classic suit is always in style.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I disagree yeswecan. A classic 3-button suit with a moderate lapel and a flat front trouser will easily be considered stylish for 10 years. Much like a woman's peacoat. Classics are just that. One can certainly be on the cutting edge by playing around with a tab collar or cuffed pant, etc. but a good classic suit is always in style.


Now wait just a minute. Is my vested three piece still in style? :grin2:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I sure miss my local Men's warehouse. Mens fashions change much more slowly than women's. The suits may be out of style in 2 years but her clothes are out in 3 months. 899 over 2 years is $37.50 a month. If she does foils she is going through much more than that.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

Try Suitsupply next time around. Nice dutch company and not all of their cuts are the ultra modern cuts. Some very classic cuts there with excellent build quality and tailors that know what they're doing.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

That was with the BOGO! But there were two new shirts, ties, socks, and a belt.

The centerpieces at the dinner(~100 people) looked nice. I sliced a tree into 3/4 inch disks, then let someone else add flowers and arrange a few acorns around them. They should have added a few leaves also.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow... 


I'm glad I'm part of the uniform crowd...much more cost effective


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm part of the uniform crowd...much more cost effective


My husband also wears a uniform so yes a lot cheaper than his previous job where he wore a suit everyday. 

We were cleaning out his closet a few months ago because he needed to wear a suit to a wedding. Two of his suits are pretty basic styles and still in okay shape. He just needed to buy new shirts and ties. 

We did donate the two double breasted suits he had because they looked totally dated. Does anyone wear these anymore? I don't think I've seen them around for years.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

double breasted suits are sort of coming back.

I don't like them at all, personally. It's like you're an admiral or something.

They only look somewhat normal if you have a tall slender build too. If you're short or thick they'll make you look like a bowling pin.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> My husband also wears a uniform so yes a lot cheaper than his previous job where he wore a suit everyday.
> 
> We were cleaning out his closet a few months ago because he needed to wear a suit to a wedding. Two of his suits are pretty basic styles and still in okay shape. He just needed to buy new shirts and ties.
> 
> We did donate the two double breasted suits he had because they looked totally dated. Does anyone wear these anymore? I don't think I've seen them around for years.


I couldn't answer for sure. My last suit I paid around 150 for from kohls and had to tailored... I only use it for interviews and for court. So I will literally get 10+ years out of it if it's in style or not lol. I'm not even sure what's in or not. Beauty of uniforms is no need to know the newest tends


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

I actually think suits are about as close as it gets to wearing a uniform without actually wearing a uniform.

it's hard for me to imagine if I worked in a casual setting. I feel like it would require way more thought as to the "appropriate" level of casual.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Go and get some good bespoke suits or at least get good cuts and fabrics in your suits and then have them tailored.

I did that (can't wear off the rack since I've been working out) and it makes all the difference.

Costs for suits are also out of whack -- some expensive suits suck and some cheap ones are better. But have them tailored.

Fabric is important, but not as important as the cut, and those aren't as important as the fit.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Aside from visiting a client or some formal event, rarely wear suits anymore as we are business casual at work. I remember in college my dad had to buy me 4 suits for a summer internship I had. The following year was when I really starting working out more seriously, and sure enough t he suits became useless ... what a waste of money.


----------



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

marduk said:


> Go and get some good bespoke suits or at least get good cuts and fabrics in your suits and then have them tailored.
> 
> I did that (can't wear off the rack since I've been working out) and it makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


This, exactly. There are only two places I'll buy "OTR" (off-the-rack) suits, though as marduk said you have to have them tailored. SuitSupply and Nordstrom. Nordstrom still requires diligence because some of their brands are way overpriced for the build and material quality. You also have to hold their tailor's hands because they're often stuck in 90's or early 2000's trends rather than mindful of classic fit.

A bespoke suit is going to cost you quite a bit more than you spent at Men's Warehouse, but Suitsupply suits are well crafted, use good material and have enough cut and fit varities for you to find what looks good on YOU. 

The real trick is finding a good tailor. Beware the tailors that still think suits should look like the terrible bulky/flowing nonsense of the 1990's. That's a quick way to look like you're borrowing an older relatives suit. Believe it or not, a snug fit is the classic fit. I've never had an issue with a Suitsupply tailor. They seem to know their business.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Bespoke suits are unrealistic for %97 of the population. 

There's no such thing as a "classic" suit anymore and hasn't been since the sack suit died circa 1993. The problem with a 10 year old suit is that it looks like a 10 year old suit; men's styles are no longer as static as they once were (for better or worse).

I firmly believe the only constant in suiting is good tailoring. Spend a moderate amount on the suit (that can be as little as $300 if you get a sale at Macy's) and have it tailored to fit you perfectly. Then get rid of it after 6 years and replace it with something that's more contemporary. While lapels and pleats may be two of the more obvious differences, shoulders change, the amount the waist is taken in changes, no cuffs vs cuffs/width of cuffs changes, placement of the armhole changes, fabrics change, etc.

Don't be the guy who holds on to his 10 year old suit because it cost him the price of a new set of radials in 2005.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

2 years is the style life of a good business suit, tops. Mr H has about 6 suits at any one time, he buys 2 new ones a year and retires 2 so he is always up to date style wise.
New shirts twice a year along with new ties and shoes.

I guess clothes are a lot cheaper over there, $899 for 2 suits (as long as they are good quality) is a bargain.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeswecan said:


> In two years the suits you purchased will probably be out of style. :surprise:


My suits NEVER go out of style. It's just that my wife never wants to be seen with me wearing one.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

Assuming you buy a suit that is not completely out of style(like above ), fit should be your primary concern when suit shopping. 

I have Brooks Brothers suits that I'm embarrassed to say how much I spent on them. I also have Macy's, Men's Warehouse and Joseph A Banks suits that are very inexpensive. I will often wear a JAB suit over the BB's because it fit's me well and looks good. 

If you have a suit that fits, wear decent dress shoes(with a matching belt), complimentary socks, well fitting and ironed OCBD and a matching tie you'll be ahead of 95% of the guys out there. 

I was at a wedding back in August. It's amazing how poorly people are dressed today. 

I saw the following and it wasn't a large wedding;

Suits with white socks, boat shoes with a suit, polo shirt with a suit, guy with button down shirt/jeans/and a camo baseball hat, really fat guy with front of button down shirt untucked the whole time, bridesmaid wearing flip-flops, most of the tie's were way too short(mainly because some of the guys were way too fat).......I'll see if I can remember some more!


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

Also, as stated by NOIiT above, you really need to find a good tailor. Stay away from the free alterations offered by the store where you purchase your suit. Spend a little extra and take it to a good tailor.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

Brooks Brothers sells separate coats and pants to suits. Get them and get them tailored so they fit...no one can find "off the rack" suits that fit. Typical drop in a combo coat/pant is 7 inches so if you're broad shouldered (I'm a 44) but have a slim waist (I'm 33) you need separates because the pants can't be taken in properly. 

Just ordered a new tux for a black tie event. It's Italian and will be $2,500 by the time all is done, but it will look amazing.

BTW, wife "found" me on Match dot com and was most intrigued by two things...me riding horseback in the snow and that I had my own tux.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a note on suit styles.... Did anyone else get belly laughs every Sunday when Shannon Sharpe, Michael Erving, Deon Sanders et al would show up to do pre game in Pimp Daddy Suits?


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Me Vietare said:


> Brooks Brothers sells separate coats and pants to suits. Get them and get them tailored so they fit...no one can find "off the rack" suits that fit. Typical drop in a combo coat/pant is 7 inches so if you're broad shouldered (I'm a 44) but have a slim waist (I'm 33) you need separates because the pants can't be taken in properly.
> 
> Just ordered a new tux for a black tie event. It's Italian and will be $2,500 by the time all is done, but it will look amazing.
> 
> BTW, wife "found" me on Match dot com and was most intrigued by two things...me riding horseback in the snow and that I had my own tux.


You beat me. I squatted down wearing my dining suit a few weeks ago. I bought it in my mid twenties and was impressed I could fit into it, until I squatted and the pants gave out. 

The jacket is still good though and double breasted is in.


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Youngster said:


> Assuming you buy a suit that is not completely out of style(like above ), fit should be your primary concern when suit shopping.
> 
> I have Brooks Brothers suits that I'm embarrassed to say how much I spent on them. I also have Macy's, Men's Warehouse and Joseph A Banks suits that are very inexpensive. I will often wear a JAB suit over the BB's because it fit's me well and looks good.
> 
> ...


Greetings!

I usually get my clothes at Men's Wearhouse and Jos A Banks. My girlfriend says I always look like James Bond. Lol. I'm "old school" so I always like to look good. At dinners, weddings, social gatherings, I'm always blown away by how pathetic and juvenile many of the younger set look. Just as you mentioned, Youngster, young guys with a suit...wearing tennis shoes; hog beasts stuffed into clothes two or more sizes too small; dress shirts untucked; hair looking like rats nests; no ties; on and on. And many just seem to throw whatever semi formal clothes on in some sad mosh-mash. So many of them dress just terribly. 

I guess that's what you get in an age group dominated by single mommies. I can understand why many many women prefer an older man. Class, style, worldly knowledge really does count for a lot. The contrast in class, style, worldly knowledge and masculine demeanor between some young guy and a stylish gentleman 35 and up really is sharp. I feel bad for so many of the younger guys. They seem clueless about being *men*.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

How is it women's fault if men dress badly? What do single mums have to do with how men dress?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

....and 35 is considered an older man?!


----------

